# Ich hab's getan!!! Helius FR bestellt!! :)



## tripletschiee (26. Juli 2006)

jaaaa!!!!!        ich hab's getan! ich hab vorgestern meinen helius FR rahmen bestellt! yeah!!!! freu!!!!!

helius FR in größe L
1,5er steuerrohr
komplett bronze eloxiert

dann kommt reset wan 5.0 steuersatz rein und der rest kommt vom alten radl!

@ falco: wie lange muß ich denn jetzt warten???? bin natürlich hyperaufgeregt und will ihn schon heute haben! 

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## Tim Simmons (26. Juli 2006)

laaange ...fördert die vorfreude 

kanns auch kaum erwarten mein ufo st zu erhalten ...wohoo...aber muss noch bis mitte september warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo Gerhard,

egal ob Du bei uns direkt oder über Deinen Händler bestellt hast, nach der Registrierung einer Bestellung schicken wir immer eine Auftragsbestätigung raus, in der alle Spezifikationen des Rahmens aufgeführt sind und auch die voraussichtliche Lieferwoche. Wenn Du bei uns direkt bestellt hast, aber noch keine AB erhalten hast, solltest Du uns am besten einmal anrufen und nachhaken. Wenn Du über einen Händler bestellt hast, müsstest Du Dich zu allen Fragen betreffend dieser Bestellung bitte immer an Deinen Händler wenden. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## tripletschiee (27. Juli 2006)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gerhard,
> 
> egal ob Du bei uns direkt oder über Deinen Händler bestellt hast, nach der Registrierung einer Bestellung schicken wir immer eine Auftragsbestätigung raus, in der alle Spezifikationen des Rahmens aufgeführt sind und auch die voraussichtliche Lieferwoche. Wenn Du bei uns direkt bestellt hast, aber noch keine AB erhalten hast, solltest Du uns am besten einmal anrufen und nachhaken. Wenn Du über einen Händler bestellt hast, müsstest Du Dich zu allen Fragen betreffend dieser Bestellung bitte immer an Deinen Händler wenden.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



hi falco,

danke für deine antwort! ich hab über den radlrasti aus lenggries bestellt. den werd ich morgen gleich mal anhauen, ob da schon einen auftragsbestätigung da ist!

mannnnnn, bin ich aufgeregt!!!!     tja, wenn ein kind (resp. mann) sich auf sein neues spielzeug freut.....  

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## Klomi (28. Juli 2006)

tripletschiee schrieb:
			
		

> mannnnnn, bin ich aufgeregt!!!!     tja, wenn ein kind (resp. mann) sich auf sein neues spielzeug freut.....
> 
> gruß aus MUC
> gerhard



wieso kommt mir das nur so bekannt vor


----------



## Heiko_München (28. Juli 2006)

Schon wieder nen Münchner mit so nem Spielzeug!!!   

@Klomi: wir wollten/müssen nochmal ne Runde gemeinsam bzw. mit getauschten Bikes machen...  jetzt wo ich die MÄNNERREIFEN (BB) drauf hab...
...oder Du kommst mal mit auf ne ET-Tour z.B. bei so ner Tour!

 
Grüße
Heiko


----------



## tripletschiee (31. Juli 2006)

hhmm, leider haben die vom radlrasti in lenggries noch keine auftragsbestätigung bekommen! sie haben ihn aber schon bestellt!

@ falco, wie lange dauert das eigentlich mit so einer bestätigung? und da der rahmen ja nach er eurobike kommt, wird es dann ein 2007er modell? wenn ja, was ist der unterscheid zum 2006er modell (also dem modell, das im aktuellen prospekt und auf eurer homepage zu bewundern ist)?

@ die beiden münchner: wenn der rahmen dann mal da ist, können wir ja mal zu dritt posen .. äh gescheit fahren gehen!    

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## Falco Mille (3. August 2006)

Wir haben Rasti die Auftragsbestätigung am 31.7. geschickt, sorry für die Verwirrung.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## tripletschiee (8. August 2006)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben Rasti die Auftragsbestätigung am 31.7. geschickt, sorry für die Verwirrung.



@ falco:

die auftragsbestätigung ist da, aber leider kein hinweis über das produktions- oder lieferdatum! hast du da infos für mich, falco? und wird es ein 2006er oder schon ein 2007er modell? 

bitte um kutze info!

danke und gruß aus MUVC
gerhard


----------



## Falco Mille (10. August 2006)

tripletschiee schrieb:
			
		

> @ falco:
> 
> die auftragsbestätigung ist da, aber leider kein hinweis über das produktions- oder lieferdatum! hast du da infos für mich, falco? und wird es ein 2006er oder schon ein 2007er modell?
> 
> ...



Ich habe gerade in Deine AB geschaut, und darin steht als Lieferwoche KW 41.
Es wird das 2007er Modell sein. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## tripletschiee (10. August 2006)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade in Deine AB geschaut, und darin steht als Lieferwoche KW 41.
> Es wird das 2007er Modell sein.



super, falco, vielen dank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

aber... arrrrggghhhh.... sooooooooo lange muß ich noch warten!!!!!!!!!!  naja, wir werden uns auf alle fälle auf der eurobike sehen!   und dann weiß ich ja auch die unterschiede zum 2007er modell! 

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (10. August 2006)

tripletschiee schrieb:
			
		

> super, falco, vielen dank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> aber... arrrrggghhhh.... sooooooooo lange muß ich noch warten!!!!!!!!!!  naja, wir werden uns auf alle fälle auf der eurobike sehen!   und dann weiß ich ja auch die unterschiede zum 2007er modell!
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch 
wir haben alle warten müssen,aber du kannst dich wirklich
freuen vielleicht bekommt das 2007 FR ja zuwachs im FW 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## tripletschiee (13. August 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch
> wir haben alle warten müssen,aber du kannst dich wirklich
> freuen vielleicht bekommt das 2007 FR ja zuwachs im FW
> Gruß Guru.



warst du nicht in deinem initialen posting noch etwas sicher wegen dem federweg??????        hast einen maulkorb wohl bekommen, was?! 

aber ich freu mich schon auf die eurobike, dann sehen wir ja alle, was sache ist!

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## guru39 (14. August 2006)

tripletschiee schrieb:
			
		

> warst du nicht in deinem initialen posting noch etwas sicher wegen dem federweg??????        hast einen maulkorb wohl bekommen, was?!
> 
> aber ich freu mich schon auf die eurobike, dann sehen wir ja alle, was sache ist!
> 
> ...



 selbst auferlegt 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## tripletschiee (3. Oktober 2006)

jaaaa..... jetzt haben wir die KW40 und die kw41 ist schon nächste woche!  

@ falco: steht die KW41 immer noch????? oder muß ich doch noch länger warten? 

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## tripletschiee (10. Oktober 2006)

@ falco:

leider hat mir der rasti noch keine auskunft über den liefertermin geben können. falco, kannst du mir nicht bitte mal nachsehen, wie lange ich noch auf diesen verdammt heißen kohlen sitzen muß?  

vielen dank!!!! 

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## Schoschi (10. Oktober 2006)

ruhig bleiben Junge........................  
jetzt im Herbst saust es doch eh gleich ein..................  


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (10. Oktober 2006)

übrigens, ich hab meins schon  
seit 4 Wochen..................Top Teil, macht richtig Laune. Wenn du ne lange Gabel reinbaust dann auf jeden Fall eine zum Absenken.....................

Hoffentlich hab ich jetzt deine Kohlen nicht noch mehr angeheizt.............hehe

Grüße


----------



## tripletschiee (11. Oktober 2006)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hab ich jetzt deine Kohlen nicht noch mehr angeheizt.............hehe



aaaarrgghh.... jetzt glüht er aber langsam wirklich - mein hintern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

*F A L C O !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

biiidddddddeeeeeee!!!!!

den liefertermin!!!!!!!!!!!!


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanke!!!!!!!!!!!   

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## chris12 (12. Oktober 2006)

bleib doch mal looooooocker.

ruf doch einfach mal an. das ist wesenlich effektiver als hier ständig so blöde nach zu fragen.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Oktober 2006)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> aaaarrgghh.... jetzt glüht er aber langsam wirklich - mein hintern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *F A L C O !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...




"selbst in schuld"  

warum hast du nicht direckt bei NICOLAI bestellt...


----------



## tripletschiee (12. Oktober 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> warum hast du nicht direckt bei NICOLAI bestellt...



1) ich wollte direkt bestellen! da hieß es nur: wo kommst du her? - münchen, dann mußt du über einen händler ebstellen!  direkt geht nur "auf den weißen flecken der landkarte"!

2) @chris12: ich frag hier nicht blöd rum!  

3) @ chris12: ich hab angrufen! da heißt es nur, daß alle info über den händler gehen muß! der kann mir nix sagen, als "frag ich hier blöd rum"!   

4) aus diesem thread hab ich auch meine anfänglich angekündigte lieferwoche! die ist fast rum, also...  siehe punkt 3!  

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## chris12 (12. Oktober 2006)

hä? alle infos gehen nur über den händler?

ich hab da heute angerufen und die konfiguration meines rahmes geändert und meine lieferwoche genannt bekommen. plus den ein oder anderen kleinen tipp zwecks farbgestaltung.

ich hatte auch in der vergangenheit keinerlei probleme bei telefonischen anfragen.

den genauen liefertag, wenn er denn dann feststeht, sollte doch dein händler zuständig sein.

vielleicht mögen sie dich ja nicht


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Oktober 2006)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> 1) ich wollte direkt bestellen! da hieß es nur: wo kommst du her? - münchen, dann mußt du über einen händler ebstellen!  direkt geht nur "auf den weißen flecken der landkarte"!
> 
> 2) @chris12: ich frag hier nicht blöd rum!
> 
> ...





dat habt ihr alles dem Oli Kahn und dem Uli Hoeneß  zu verdanken.


----------



## Falco Mille (17. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ein Rahmen über einen Händler bestellt wird, dann dürfen wir keine Verhandlungen mit dem Kunden dieses Händlers direkt führen, keine Änderungen der Bestellung über den Kundens annehmen und auch keine Auskünfte zu Preisen oder Lieferterminen geben, etc. Das führt erfahrunggemäß immer zu Fehlern, Missverständnisssen und Problemen. Der Händler ist der Mittelsmann, er ist unser Vertragspartner, und er ist der Vertragspartner des Kunden. Wir müssen hier konsequent handeln, auch wenn das für dem Kunden oft schwer zu verstehen ist. Das ist allgemeiner Handelsbrauch. Wenn ein Händler bei uns anruft, bekommt er jede Information, die er braucht, und wird diese an seinen Kunden weiterleiten.

Wir setzen generell auf den Vertrieb über unser Stützpunkhändlernetz. Wir möchten keinen Direktvertrieb machen. Dieser ist nur in Einzelfällen möglich, wenn sich kein Stützpunkthändler in zumutbarer Entfernung des Kunden befindet, oder ein Kunde aus persönlichen, privaten Gründen nicht bei diesem Händler kaufen will. Wir können die Beratung und Betreuung, die unsere Händler leisten, nicht übernehmen. Die Beratung und Betreuung von Kunden, die Abwicklung der Bestellung, die Kommunikation und Vermittlung zwischen dem Kunden und dem Hersteller, sowie Service, Wartung und Produktschulung sind die Leistungen, die die Marge (den Gewinn) des Händlers rechtfertigen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## chris12 (18. Oktober 2006)

ohh, dann hab ich gar nichts gesagt... 

"dunkundschnellwegrenn"


----------



## dise (24. Oktober 2006)

Is er denn jetzt schon da???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (24. Oktober 2006)

dise schrieb:


> Is er denn jetzt schon da???



JEIN! also, er ist laut meinem händler bei nicolai fertig (eloxiert, montiert) und bereit für den versand, doch leider fehlt noch der DHX 5.0er dämpfer!   und der soll angeblich nächste woche bei nicolai eintreffen!  

naja, nicht ganz superschlimm, (sondern nur schlimm  ), weil die anderen trümmer (sattelstütze, umwerfer, etc.) auch noch nicht da sind!

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## dise (25. Oktober 2006)

Na dann hoffen wir mal dass der bald eintrifft...

...und sofort Bilder machen gell! hehe


----------



## tripletschiee (25. Oktober 2006)

dise schrieb:


> ...und sofort Bilder machen gell! hehe



halllooooo????!!!!??!?!?   looogisch! das wird erst alles zerlegt und gewogen, fotografiert, nochmal gewogen und nochmal fotografiert! und dann wird jeder schritt beim aufbau erneut fotografiert!!!!    und alles hier im forum abgelegt!  

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## dise (26. Oktober 2006)

hehe...  ja so muss das sein


----------



## tripletschiee (7. November 2006)

mich hat gerade der rasti angerufen. nicolai bringt meinen bestellten DHX 5.0er nicht ran, also wird er ihn jetzt bei toxoholic direkt bestellen. jedenfalls meint er, daß ich vermutlich am samstag vorbeikommen kann und mri das päckchen abholen kann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

wollen wir mal hoffen, daß sich das nicht wieder verschiebt!

gruß aus MUC
gehrard


----------



## tripletschiee (13. November 2006)

ER IST DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

da ist er!!!!      





jetzt wird er noch genauer fotografiert, dann kommen die bilder hier rein!

man mir zittern die finger beim tippen!     

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## checkb (13. November 2006)

Glückwunsch, sieht sehr lecker aus.


----------



## dise (14. November 2006)

Glückwunsch...


----------



## Boondog (14. November 2006)

Klasse Farbe!!!!
und die Aufkleber passen prima dazu!!!

viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomblume (14. November 2006)

bronze mit silbernen Aufklebern sieht top aus.
Eine Frage: Zugführungen für die Schaltung sind unter den Sitzstreben.
Wie willst du so den Zug führen (normal beim Helius über den Streben)?

Gruss, Tom


----------



## tripletschiee (14. November 2006)

tomblume schrieb:


> bronze mit silbernen Aufklebern sieht top aus.
> Eine Frage: Zugführungen für die Schaltung sind unter den Sitzstreben.
> Wie willst du so den Zug führen (normal beim Helius über den Streben)?



das hab ich mich eigentlich auch schon gefragt! für die bremse sind sie oberhalb der sitztreben, für die schaltung darunter!

@ falco: macht das sinn? 

aber leider hock ich im moment in mannheim, kann mich daher leider nicht an meinem bike ergötzen!  

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## Falco Mille (21. November 2006)

Hi Gerhard, ich habe die gleiche Frage von Dir auch per Email erhalten und beantwortet: 

Hallo Gerhard,

das hat mit den vershiedenen Schaltzugoptionen zu tun, die wir anbieten. Viele Kunden wählen das Helius FR zusätzlich mit Rohloff Zughaltern, und fanden dann bei Rohloff Betrieb die frei liegen Zughalter für Kettenschaltung oben auf der Strebe unschön. Um Fehler in der Produktion zu vermeiden, die leicht entstünden, wenn die Halter mal auf und mal unter der Strebe sitzen, haben wir sie einheitlich unter die Strebe gesetzt.


An alle: Bitte stellt Eure Fragen *entweder *hier *oder *per Mail, aber bitte nicht beides gleichzeitig. Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## tripletschiee (26. November 2006)

@ falco: ist ok, danke für die antwort! doppelposting kommt nicht mehr vor!  vom standpunkt der kostengünstigen fertigung und der vermeidung von problemen verstehe ich euren ansatz. von der sicht des endverbrauchers jedoch nicht. ich befürchte, daß vor allem beim übergang von sitzstrebe zum oberrohr das schaltkabel ordentlich an der sitzstrebe scheuern wird. auf die dauer wird das sicher erst die eloxalschicht, später dann auch das alu abraspeln. sicherlich kann man dem ganzen durch ein stück klebeband als schutz auf der sitzstrebe entgehen, eine saubere lösung wäre einzig die anbringung der schaltzughalter auf der oberen seite der sitzstrebe. wie auch immer, ich werde es beobachten und euch berichten. wenn es nicht hinnehmbar ist, dann solltet ihr euren ansatz halt noch mal überdenken.

an den rest: hier sind ein paar neue bilder, vor allem detailbilder. ein paar erste eindrücke hier, der rest dann in meinem fotoalbum.  



.

.



mein fotoalbum

ich hoffe, daß ich demnächst zeit habe, mein gutes stück endlich aufzubauen! 

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## Falco Mille (27. November 2006)

Hallo Gerald, wenn Dir diese Zugführung nicht gefällt, können wir Dir die Strebe kostenlos tauschen. Am besten, Du setzt Dich dazu mal telefonisch mit mir in Verbindung, oder wir wickeln das über Deinen Händler ab.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## KLT (27. November 2006)

Ähmm, 4.3kg mit Dämpfer! Da hat der Rahmen im Vergleich zum Vorgänger nicht nur 10-15mm mehr Federweg, sondern auch 300gr mehr an Gewicht. Wo sind denn die versteckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (27. November 2006)

KLT schrieb:


> Ähmm, 4.3kg mit Dämpfer! Da hat der Rahmen im Vergleich zum Vorgänger nicht nur 10-15mm mehr Federweg, sondern auch 300gr mehr an Gewicht. Wo sind denn die versteckt?



Unsere Gewichtsangaben beziehen sich immer auf einen Rahmen in Größe M mit den Standardoptionen, dem Standarddämpfer und einer 450-er Feder. Das Mehrgewicht steckt in 1.5 Steuerrohr, Größe L, Druckstreben für 200 mm Scheiben, Dämpfer und Feder.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## KLT (27. November 2006)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Unsere Gewichtsangaben beziehen sich immer auf einen Rahmen in Größe M mit den Standardoptionen, dem Standarddämpfer und einer 450-er Feder. Das Mehrgewicht steckt in 1.5 Steuerrohr, Größe L, Druckstreben für 200 mm Scheiben, Dämpfer und Feder.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



In dem Fall nur im 1.5 Steuerrohr und in den Druckstreben. Mein 05er ist auch in L, auch elox, mit Fox und 450er Feder. Gewogen 3960g!


----------



## tripletschiee (27. November 2006)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Hallo Gerald, wenn Dir diese Zugführung nicht gefällt, können wir Dir die Strebe kostenlos tauschen. Am besten, Du setzt Dich dazu mal telefonisch mit mir in Verbindung, oder wir wickeln das über Deinen Händler ab.



@ falco: danke für das tolle angebot!   aber ich schlage vor, daß ich erstmal den rahmen aufbaue und das ganze mal beobachte! wenn es dann doch nicht pßt, dann werde ich gerne drauf zurückkommen (noch bevor hier der schaltzug ordentlich herumraspelt!  ).

übrigens: ich heiße gerhard!  

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## tripletschiee (27. November 2006)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Unsere Gewichtsangaben beziehen sich immer auf einen Rahmen in Größe M mit den Standardoptionen, dem Standarddämpfer und einer 450-er Feder. Das Mehrgewicht steckt in 1.5 Steuerrohr, Größe L, Druckstreben für 200 mm Scheiben, Dämpfer und Feder.



und natürlich im oberrohr, weil doch der rahmen jetzt auch für gabeln bis 160mm ausgelegt ist! oder?!

nichtsdestotrotz: 4.264gr. sind eine menge holz! aber ich wiege ja auch um die 93kg. da muß der rahmen dann schon ein wenig aushalten! 

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## WODAN (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
kleine Frage zum helius am Rande:
wie schaut die verstärkte  Druckstrebe fuer die 200mm Bremsscheibe aus? Hat diese ein extra Verstärkungsblech augescheisst oder sieht diese ganz normal aus?
Danke.
Gruss


----------



## chris12 (4. Dezember 2006)

ich glaub das sind die vom ST.


----------



## Korbinator (5. Dezember 2006)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hat diese ein extra Verstärkungsblech *augescheisst*...


Da spricht wohl der Optik-Spezialist in Dir, Du Wutz! 

Im Ernst: die 200mm-tauglichen Druckstreben sind mitlerweile serienmässig! Eine der vielen Detailverbesserungen. Guckstu nicolai.net, heisst 200-DD bei den Features.

Gruss


----------



## WODAN (5. Dezember 2006)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Da spricht wohl der Optik-Spezialist in Dir, Du Wutz!
> 
> Im Ernst: die 200mm-tauglichen Druckstreben sind mitlerweile serienmässig! Eine der vielen Detailverbesserungen. Guckstu nicolai.net, heisst 200-DD bei den Features.
> 
> Gruss



Sorry  
Das war wirklich ein Schreibfehler  
Das die 200-DD serienmäßig sind, habe ich schon gesehen.
Nur hat mein Helius FR kein aufgeschweißtes Blech und da kam die Frage auf ob es wirklich schon ein 2007er ist???

Gruß


----------



## Falco Mille (5. Dezember 2006)

Wer sich die Streben von Gerhards Helius FR anschaut, sieht die 2007er Streben, die ein eigenes, konifiziertes Profil haben und keine aufgeschweißten Verstärkungen, und es sind auch nicht nicht die Helius ST Streben.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## tripletschiee (6. Dezember 2006)

so, jetzt hab ich es endliche gschafft! der umwerfer (der neue XTR) ist endlich gekommen und ich konnte das radl aufbauen!

voilá!     



.



detailfotos werden noch kommen, nur leider ist unsere "gute" kamera bei der reparatur!

jetzt muß nur mehr die Sattelstütze gegen die syntace  p6 carbon getauscht werden, dann ist es fertig! aber wie immer: nicht perfekt!  man knn immer noch wo was schrauben und tunen!  

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (6. Dezember 2006)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> so, jetzt hab ich es endliche gschafft! der umwerfer (der neue XTR) ist endlich gekommen und ich konnte das radl aufbauen!
> 
> voilá!
> 
> ...



Hi!
wow, schönes Bike  

Bist Du schon einmal eine Runde gefahren, wie fährt sich das Bike mit der Pike?
Bin momentan ebenfalls am Aufbau eines 2007er Helius und wollte meine Pike weiterbenutzen. Nur habe ich eben die Befürchtung das der Lenkwinkel etwas zu steil wird für ein FR Bike. 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Hupert (6. Dezember 2006)

Also Sorry, aber mir gefällt der Aufbau so gar nicht... irgendwie alles recht bunt (nicht im farblichen Sinne) und über sämtliche Jahrgänge zusammengewürfelt... 
Wenn du Kohle für den Rahmen übrig hast, dann doch wohl auch für den Rest der da dran soll...


----------



## tripletschiee (6. Dezember 2006)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hi!
> wow, schönes Bike
> 
> Bist Du schon einmal eine Runde gefahren, wie fährt sich das Bike mit der Pike?
> ...



danke für die blumen!  

ich bin gerade mal vor einer stunde fertig geworden! dher konnte ich - wegen des beschiessen piss-wetters - noch keine runde drehen! nachdem ich jetzt das radl os sehe, bekom ich auch schon einen feuchten zahn, weil ich mir da einfach megag-gut die rockshox lyrik mit 160mm vorstellen könnte!  abe ich denke, da rt ich echt noch ab. werd dann mal im frühjahr das bike ordentlich am gardasee austesten.

bei mir ist der hinterbau recht weich eingstellt. ds heißt, der sackt mehr ein als die gabel (hat also mehr sag). daher denk ich jetzt, daß die oike erstmal passen muß.

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## tripletschiee (6. Dezember 2006)

Hupert schrieb:


> Also Sorry, aber mir gefällt der Aufbau so gar nicht... irgendwie alles recht bunt (nicht im farblichen Sinne) und über sämtliche Jahrgänge zusammengewürfelt...
> Wenn du Kohle für den Rahmen übrig hast, dann doch wohl auch für den Rest der da dran soll...




naja, sagen wir mal so: nur weil ich einen neuen rahmen fahren will, brauch ich ja nicht gleich die ganzen anderen teile weghauen. vor allem, wenn sie noch bestens funktionieren. und was ist denn so richtig alt, außer den bremsen, den kurbeln, dem sattel und dem schaltwerk? der rest ist niegelnagelneu und die stütze wird noch getauscht (siehe post weiter oben).  

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## roelant (7. Dezember 2006)

Ich denke auch, dass mit Bronze eloxierte Rahmen, schwarze Kurbeln und Sattelstütze besser passen.
Also die Sattelstütze wird noch getauscht, dann ist es schon wesentlich besser! 
Schönes Bike!


----------



## Fredster (17. Dezember 2006)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> ...bekom ich auch schon einen feuchten zahn, weil ich mir da einfach megag-gut die rockshox lyrik mit 160mm vorstellen könnte! ...



Hi Tripletschiee,
hab die Lyrik U-Turn Forke in meinem 07 Helius, passt perfekt. Wenn ich sie runter-u-turne, dann is es auch Ok, aber halt bisschen nervöser zu fahren.  Für Flachland und Waldautobahn. 
Mit vollen 160mm FW einfach geniales Enduro-/ Freeridebike fürs Gröbere.  

Würde dir sozusagen zu nem Upgrade raten, wenn du die Kohlen übrig hast.

Sonst einige schöne Teile dran, aber wie Hupert schon sagte, fehlt etwas die durchgängige Linie. Aber sind wir Blingbling-Sklaven?

Also: Raus aufn Berg mit Dir und Viel Spass damit

Gruß Fred


----------



## tripletschiee (17. Dezember 2006)

Fredster schrieb:


> Würde dir sozusagen zu nem Upgrade raten, wenn du die Kohlen übrig hast.
> 
> Sonst einige schöne Teile dran, aber wie Hupert schon sagte, fehlt etwas die durchgängige Linie. Aber sind wir Blingbling-Sklaven?



tja, die kohle hätt' ich zwar übrig, aber die werd ich wohl eher in meine familie investieren müssen. meine frau ist im 4 monat schwanger und entwickelt sich somit quasi zu einem schwarzen loch für "überschüssiges geld"!!!   da werd ich wohl noch ein wenig auf die lyrik warten müssen!  

ws meinst du denn mit durchgängiger linie?

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## Klomi (19. Dezember 2006)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> ..... meine frau ist im 4 monat schwanger und entwickelt sich somit quasi zu einem schwarzen loch für "überschüssiges geld"!!!   .....
> ws meinst du denn mit durchgängiger linie?
> 
> gruß aus MUC
> gerhard



Servus Gerhard.
Noch ein kleiner Tipp!!!
Gib noch alles Geld aus was du noch hast (wenns sein muss heimlich ). Denn spätestens wenn er/sie da ist, sagt dir deine Frau, wofür du was ausgeben darfst.  
So geht´s mir nämlich seit 6 Wochen.

Gruß
Markus


P.S. vielleicht geht ja im Januar ein kleiner Schnee-Trip


----------



## Fredster (19. Dezember 2006)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> was meinst du denn mit durchgängiger linie?



Ach ok, hab Mist erzählt, wenn das Bike schön fährt und alles ordentlich funktioniert, is es wunderbar. Wollte nur meinen, dass z.B. schwarze Kurbeln, nen funkelndes XTR Schaltwerk, ne schwarze Sattelstütze (ich weiß, is unterwegs) gut tun würden, um den Stylefaktor dieses Bikes zu erhöhen. Immerhin ist der bronze-elox Rahmen ne ideale Grundlage dafür. Aber Insider werden wissen, was da rumfährt.

Also denn, viel Spass damit

Gruß Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (19. Dezember 2006)

@ klomi: vielleicht sollte ich das machen!  aber ganz auf der nudelsuppe ist sie ja auch nicht dahergeschwommen, sie würde das sofort peilen! vor allem, weil ich dsa bike ja in der wohnung umbauen muß!  aber da ja der winter diesesmal ohne schnee belibt, kann mn sicher im januar mal ausreiten! 

@ fredster: jau, XTR schaltwerk wäre ned schlecht, aber ich steh auf das X0 schaltwerk! mag das carbon-bling-bling!und schwarze kurbeln, mmhh... naja, weiß nicht so recht. aber ich geb dir recht, daß die XT-kurbeln keine ausgeburt an schönheit sind!

gruß aus MUC
gerhard

p.s.: sobald die stütze da ist, werden mal gescheite fotos gemacht!


----------



## Fredster (20. Dezember 2006)

X.0 ist natürlich noch besser, wäre auch mein Favorit, auch wenn die X.9 schon genial genug ist. Nie wieder Shimpanso! Hab genug Ärger damit gehabt.

Gruß Fred


----------



## schlammdiva (30. Dezember 2006)

@ triepletschiee

schönes Bike. Vor allem die Entscheidung für die Bremse kann ich verstehen.
Ein absolutes Sorglosmodell, hab ich auch noch an einem Bike.


----------



## erD-manN (20. Januar 2007)

@tripletschiee

moin, sag mal, was wiegt dein bock eigendlich koplett?


----------



## chorge (20. Januar 2007)

@ triple: Kleiner Tip: Mach den Dämpfer andersrum rein, dann kannst du mit Trinkflasche fahren - sieht zwar blöd aus mit Flasche, ist aber klasse!
Und noch was: Wenn du etwas mehr FW bei höherer Bauhöhe benötigen solltest: Ich hätte dir ne nagelneue AM II '06 günstig anzubieten (130-150mm, ETA: 50mm) - war eigentlich als Ersatzteilager für meine AM I gedacht, aber ich brauch nun dringend das Geld...


----------



## igorion (22. Januar 2007)

wer fährt schon mit trinkflasche? nur ein kleiner schwerz, muss natürlich jeder selber wissen, was ihm lieber ist....

der gerhard hat glaub ich einen der ältesten noch nicht bakterienverseuchten trinkrucksäcke in DE (weil er den immer so gewissenhaft reinigt) und hätte von daher den rahmen auch genausogut ohne die bohrungen bestellen können.

inzwischen hab ich das bike ja in echt gesehen und muss sagen, daß das ding schon sehr schick ist (vor allem ein ganzes kilo leichter als meins )!

grüsse, hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (22. Januar 2007)

erD-manN schrieb:


> moin, sag mal, was wiegt dein bock eigendlich koplett?



sodala, nachdem jetzt endlich meine syntace P6 gekommen ist und ich noch die 6 schrauben an der oberen dämpferaufnahme gegen titanschrauben und -muttern getauscht habe, wiegt der bock (resp. die summe aller einzelteile laut digi-waage) 14,63kg! 



chorge schrieb:


> @ triple: Kleiner Tip: Mach den Dämpfer andersrum rein, dann kannst du mit Trinkflasche fahren - sieht zwar blöd aus mit Flasche, ist aber klasse!



neeeeiiinnn!!!!! nie mehr trinkflaschen an den rahmen!!!  ich finde, dasß da echt besch**** aussieht.



chorge schrieb:


> @
> Und noch was: Wenn du etwas mehr FW bei höherer Bauhöhe benötigen solltest: Ich hätte dir ne nagelneue AM II '06 günstig anzubieten (130-150mm, ETA: 50mm) - war eigentlich als Ersatzteilager für meine AM I gedacht, aber ich brauch nun dringend das Geld...



meine frau ist im 5. monat schwanger! daß heißt erstmal neues auto anschaffen!  aber danke für dein angbot! aber ich bin ein alt-eingesessener rockshox-fan. als einzige alternative gibt es für mich die lyrik! aber ... siehe weiter oben!  



igorion schrieb:


> der gerhard hat glaub ich einen der ältesten noch nicht bakterienverseuchten trinkrucksäcke in DE (weil er den immer so gewissenhaft reinigt) und hätte von daher den rahmen auch genausogut ohne die bohrungen bestellen können.



stimmt! aber man weiß ja nie, vielleicht muß ja mal ein fetter (blei-gel-)akku wieder dran, so wie früher, als wir mit unseren selbstgebauten flutlicht-anlagen den brione des nächtens runtergedonnert sind! 



igorion schrieb:


> inzwischen hab ich das bike ja in echt gesehen und muss sagen, daß das ding schon sehr schick ist (vor allem ein ganzes kilo leichter als meins )!



   

gruß aus MUC,
gerhard


----------



## erD-manN (23. Januar 2007)

thx ich hatte gedacht, es sei schwerer, aber gegen leichter hat ja niemand was


----------

